# anyone know what brand of dobok this is?



## bjoe9 (May 3, 2020)

Trying to find a website or contact for this brand of dobok. Does anyone know the name of it or website of theirs.

thanks


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 3, 2020)

The wrap style like that is unlikely to be considered a dobak. It's more likely considered a Gi. The V neck pullover style is far, far, more common in Korean arts.


----------



## bjoe9 (May 4, 2020)

Correction noted, does anyone know what brand of gi this is?


----------



## dvcochran (May 4, 2020)

I Googled "Rhino Gi" and got a hit however the logo/patch looks slightly different. If you can take a closer picture someone on here may be able to read the text. 

Also, welcome to the forum bjoe9. I hope you hang around.


----------

